# Electric Golf Trolley Problems



## balaclava (Oct 5, 2008)

How does a low battery manifest itself; does the trolley just go slower and slower or does it stop dead?

Iâ€™ve had my first electric trolley for a couple of months now (Hillman Â£150) and Iâ€™ve had a few problems with loose wires.  The supplying company have been reasonable in posting out parts but the guy in support isnâ€™t always there.  I was out yesterday and the trolley stopped after 16 holes.  Then it started again for a few yards, then it stopped etc., etc.  Iâ€™ve recharged the battery and it seems to be running fine now (in the garden).  I have to admit that I wasnâ€™t 100% sure the battery was fully charged yesterday.  Iâ€™d presumed that if the battery was low the cart would just go slower and slower; is that how it happens or does it stop dead?


----------



## TWM (Oct 5, 2008)

Sounds like a loose connection somewhere.
I have had a similar problem recently. I just switch off and on again and it starts. This is so intermittent that I have not done anything about it.
Hope your problem resolves itself.


----------



## johng (Oct 5, 2008)

my battery is pretty knackered after 6 years of use. apparently, as i've found out, the life expectancy is normall 18-24 months, depending on use and type of battery.

what i've noticed is that the battery is great for the first 9-10 holes and then slowly dies and ends up with mainly having to be pushed.

The problem you describe sounds far more like a connection or wiring problem.

New batteries are around Â£30-45 plus delivery. some companies also suggest that a new charger should be ordered at the same time but i'm not to sure on this and cynically think they are just trying to sell another product for an additioanl Â£35. 

John.


----------



## thomas1981 (Oct 5, 2008)

I would assume the battery works the same way as say a power drill,which certainly gets slower and slower as apposed to just totally going dead. As an electrician to trade i would agree with the others and say it sounds like a loose connection. Good luck and hope you get it rectified soon.


----------



## vig (Oct 5, 2008)

If it started again and was working as normal then connection.  A dead battery doesn't all of a sudden find a new lease of life especially when it's cold


----------



## Herbie (Oct 5, 2008)

I would love one but by now Im sure most of you know Im a bit tight lol. I just start to sweat and crumple at the thought of around 300 quid for a trolly, but Id certainly like one, low battery or not. 

Any donations welcome lol.


----------



## haplesshacker (Oct 5, 2008)

Herb. There is a very good Â£200 one, which I could recommend.


----------



## Tommo21 (Oct 5, 2008)

Golf trolley batteries are lead acid type, like car batteries and thatâ€™s why theyâ€™re so heavy. Anyway, they should run a full round of golf no problem. The great thing about a good lead acid, it should recover a little every time you stop. Cold weather, moisture, how much rubbish you have in your bag, things like that, play a part on how fast it drains and the battery wattage is also decisive on how much weight it can pull and how long the charge lasts. If youâ€™ve had it for a while and itâ€™s playing up it could be the controller on the handle, loose connection like the guys say, or more like the brushes in the motor wearing down. When that happens you can get a stop start situation as the brush springs extend to the point that very little pressure is applied to the brush that in turn makes it unpredictable and erratic. I some cases, sound like a doctor, the brushes can stick while running and slowly the motor comes to a halt even though the battery is in good nick. A sharp tap around the motor might tell you more. If it then moves okay the chances are the brushes are needing replaced or looked at. 

Anyway, these batteries should run down evenly not suddenly. In my line of work I have come across batteries that have been faulty like a dud cell, but thatâ€™s rare. 

Always make sure the controller is right off when youâ€™re stopped, if not the battery can drain faster than normal in some models.


----------



## krokodil (Oct 6, 2008)

I'm undecided between the S3 and the Freeway digital. Decisions, decisions.....


----------



## Ken_A (Oct 6, 2008)

I'm undecided between the S3 and the Freeway digital. Decisions, decisions.....
		
Click to expand...

S3, its the ticket


----------



## Herbie (Oct 7, 2008)

Herb. There is a very good Â£200 one, which I could recommend.
		
Click to expand...

Very kind of you, sadly Im even that tight lol.
They are a cracking tool and Id love one, I think Ill mug one of the seniors later this week, paint it in my colours and hey presto.


----------



## krokodil (Oct 7, 2008)

Ken, what sways me towrads Powakaddy is the aftersales service, I also have a repair centre 10 mins from me whereas I've heard a couple of horror stories about Motocaddy and they're based in London, however on the basis of the trolley itself, the S3 wins hands down.


----------



## viscount17 (Oct 7, 2008)

if the trolley and battery were new 2/3 months ago they should still be under warranty.

a sealed battery shouldn't display those symptoms, the only time I've seen it was with a 'top-up' battery when the crud in the bottom shorted out the plates - even then once dead it didn't re-start for some time, and only with assistance.

you can get problems if batteries haven't been conditioned (charged/discharged) properly from new, but that wouldn't produce these symptoms, more likely it would just run down too soon. they all benefit from an occasional deep discharge - connect a car bulb across the terminals until there is not enough charge to illuminate the lamp, then recharge over a long period.

does your trolley have a thermal or overcurrent cut-out? it sounds more like one of these opening then closing again due an an overheat/overcurrent.


----------



## Leftie (Oct 8, 2008)

they all benefit from an occasional deep discharge - connect a car bulb across the terminals until there is not enough charge to illuminate the lamp, then recharge over a long period.
		
Click to expand...

You are thinking of nicad batteries methinks!

Whatever you do, DON'T completely discharge a trolley battery. If you do, it may never fully charge again. I have 1st hand experience of this when a lead from the charger broke.

Trolley batteries are designed for gentle continuous discharge with a subsequent gentle recharge unlike car batteries that are designed to give maximum discharge for car starting and then immediately recharged at maximum via the alternator.

Interesting reading on http://www.golftrolleybatteries.co.uk/default.asp?pgid=4


----------



## viscount17 (Oct 8, 2008)

leftie, got a place near me that does nothing but sell batteries, advice came from him. I could also, given time, copy out the Sonnenschein manufacturers data for gel batteries if you like.

A car bulb is not going to give you a rapid discharge - no worse than leaving your interior light on.


----------



## Leftie (Oct 8, 2008)

I sit chastened and enlightened.  Sonnenscheim it is then in future when my current (excuse the pun)batteries die.

In my defence, I was only passing on info from 2 specialist golf battery suppliers with whom I have had dealings in the past, and from personal experience.  Their advice was not to fully discharge a trolley battery using anything e.g. light bulb or trying to do 27/36 holes with an 18 hole battery. But, hey, what do I know? 

I didn't say that a bulb would give a rapid discharge, did I?


----------



## viscount17 (Oct 9, 2008)

I've been doing a bit more research.

You can deep discharge a deep cycle (golf) battery but should not do so repeatedly, once a season should be enough. The objective is to allow a really long full charging cycle. 
(You should NOT deep discharge a car battery under any circumstances, the two are designed differently.)

Sealed lead acid batteries are NEVER fully charged. This is due to design to inhibit the battery reaching its gas generating state during charge, which also inhibits depletion of the electrolyte. Unfortunately this promotes sulphation which develops over time. (Gel and AGM batteries don't sulphate as easily, hence last longer, but have different and specific charging requirements)

Too high a charging voltage will improve performance in the short term but will shorten its life. 

Too low a voltage will strain the battery less, but the capacity will be low and it will induce a crystalline sulphate formation on the negative plate. This can be reversed but is time consuming and should be left to a specialist. (80% of all battery failure is down to sulphation, most common cause - undercharging, but it starts as soon as the battery is less than fully charged!)

Keep the battery charged, top up when not in use (some say 6 months, others much more frequently eg 24 hours in hot weather!).

Charge after every use and as soon as possible; a fully saturated charge can take 14 hours.


----------

